# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  NABBA-WFF Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 2009 (31 Μαϊου, Παραλία Κατερίνης)

## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το πανελλήνιο της ναββα θα γίνει τελικά στην παραλία κατερίνης σε ένα μαγευτικό συγκρότημα δίπλα στη θάλασα εκεί που έγινε και το παγκόσμιο αλλα φέτος έχει μεγαλώσει όλη η εγκατάσταση με ακόμη ένα καινούριο χώρο που μπορεί να γίνουν αν ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τότε, εκει οι αγώνες όπου θα δωθεί και η πρόκριση για τους αγώνες του εξωτερικού και για την ομοσπονδία του φίτνες wff-international .

θα γίνει σάββατο απόγευμα μια και εξω για να υπάρχει δυνατότητα λόγω κυριακής της επομένης να μείνει αν θέλει κάποιος το διήμερο γιατί είναι πραγματικά φανταστικός ο χώρος.

*Τελική ημερομηνία: 31 Μαίου 2009*

----------


## Muscleboss

καλή επιτυχία στη NABBA, ο χώρος είναι φανταστικός όπως τον είδα πέρυσι στο παγκόσμιο... παραθαλάσσιο θέρετρο / πολυχώρος πάνω σε μια εκπληκτική παραλία. :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπράβο παιδια,καλη επιτυχια να έχει ο αγώνας,πολύ καλή η κινηση να μην συμπέσετετε και με κανεναν άλλο αγώνα,το  :bodybuilding.gr:  εννοείται ότι στηρίζει και επικροτεί και αυτη την διοργάνωση !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Καλη επιτυχια, αν και θα ειναι σιγουρη καθως ο χωρος πραγματικα ειναι υπεροχος!

----------


## the_big_litho

Καλη επιτυχια στην διοργανωση :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> το πανελλήνιο της ναββα θα γίνει τελικά στην παραλία κατερίνης σε ένα μαγευτικό συγκρότημα δίπλα στη θάλασα εκεί που έγινε και το παγκόσμιο αλλα φέτος έχει μεγαλώσει όλη η εγκατάσταση με ακόμη ένα καινούριο χώρο που μπορεί να γίνουν αν ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τότε, εκει οι αγώνες όπου θα δωθεί και η πρόκριση για τους αγώνες του εξωτερικού και για την ομοσπονδία του φίτνες wff-international .
> 
> θα γίνει σάββατο απόγευμα μια και εξω για να υπάρχει δυνατότητα λόγω κυριακής της επομένης να μείνει αν θέλει κάποιος το διήμερο γιατί είναι πραγματικά φανταστικός ο χώρος.


 
GIA SOU ILIA,
THA TA POUME APO KONTA EKEI OPOS PERSI,OLA KALA.
IGIA & DINAMI.
DIONYSIS

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Καλή επιτυχία σας ευχομαι!! αν δεν ειχα τους αγώνες θα ερχόμουνα σιγουρα, για ΄σενα Ηλια κ για τον αλήτη τον katerini, που του εχω αδυναμία

Οσο για την επιτυχία θα την εχετε, γιατί ειστε μεγάλα παιδιά εξυπνα κ εμπειρα

----------


## billys15

Αμαν αμαν,εγω 27 τελειωνω τις Πανεληννιες,αρα θα ειμαι εκει...8) Φωτη την πατησες,θα με πετυχεις  :01. Smile Wide:  Mike κανονιζουμε απο τωρα να παμε μαζι!  :01. Smile Wide: 

Ηλια κι απο μενα καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## BRaWNy

Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## ioannis1

σας περιμενουμε ολους.θα χαρω να ερθετε να με δειτε να αγωνίζομαι πρωτα ο θεος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Άντε Γιάννη,καλή επιτυχία στην προετοιμασία σου και να κατέβεις σε άριστη φόρμα σου εύχομαι !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Καλή επιτυχία σας ευχομαι!! αν δεν ειχα τους αγώνες θα ερχόμουνα σιγουρα, για ΄σενα Ηλια κ για τον αλήτη τον katerini, που του εχω αδυναμία


σε αλλες παραλιες  τρεχεις, για την δικια μας τη βρικες τη δικαιολογια, ασε τις δικαιολογιες και κοιτα να'ρθεις  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Αμαν αμαν,εγω 27 τελειωνω τις Πανεληννιες,αρα θα ειμαι εκει...8) Φωτη την πατησες,θα με πετυχεις  Mike κανονιζουμε απο τωρα να παμε μαζι!


εσενα σε ειπα μη κανεις προγραμμα............... :01. Mr. Green: 




> σας περιμενουμε ολους.θα χαρω να ερθετε να με δειτε να αγωνίζομαι πρωτα ο θεος.


θα φωναζω απο κατω ΠΑΤΑ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΗΗΗΗΗ  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :01. Mr. Green: 


υσ: Πανο κοιτα στειλε κανα μπλουζακι.......................................... :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:

----------


## slaine

καλή επιτυχία θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Katerini μαφια του φορουμ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!μπρε τελος Μαιου εχω Ναξο guest-poser k 14 παιζω πανελληνιο, αλλη φορα που δεν θα εχω θα ερθω αμεσως, οσο για τις αλλες παραλιες τι να κανω κ γω αφου μου εχουν αδυναμια πως να αρνηθω!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tezaman

θα την συνοδέψω εγώ Φώτη την Κωνσταντίνα!! αποκλείεται να αρνηθεί!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ωχ τι μουρη ειναι αυτη;


μουρη ευτηχησμενου ββερ που έφαγε νορμαλ γεύμα μετά απο κάτι μήνες  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 




> και κατι μπιφτεκια! καλα ποτε την εβγαλες αυτη κ δεν σε πηρα χαμπαρι?


στου μπαμπη καλύτερα θα τρώγαμε αλλα δε θέλατε να πάμε  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ioannis1

την αλλη φορα.

----------


## satheo

> ήθελα να επισημάνω όποιος θέλει dvd απο τον αγώνα της κατερίνης η απο προηγούμενους μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τον στρατο τον χατζηδημητριάδη στο τηλέφωνο 2310325992 σε λίγο καιρό θα βγούν και απο το παγκόσμιο και γιούνιβερς


και οπιος θελει να βλεπει γενικος αγωνες ΝΑΒΒΑ και ifbb pro ας βαλει δορυφορικο στο PHYSIQUE TV EXTES παλι εβλεπα τον αγωνα 2008 παγκοσμιο κατερινη

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=4725

----------


## ioannis1

ελα ρε συ.μπραβο.

----------


## NASSER

Νορα Κολια σε μια αψογη χορογραφια!

----------


## NASSER

Φωτο που αργησαμε να ποσταρουμε αλλα πραγματικα αξιζει να τις θαυμαζουμε.

----------


## ioannis1

ωραιες φωτο νασερ...τωρα τις ειδα... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ε ενταξει ουτε 4 μηνες δεν περασαν τεραστιε  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------

